

Never Use HTML Tables, Ever! - godlikemouse
http://collaboradev.com/2014/07/07/never-use-html-tables-ever/

======
leepowers
The article recommends that developers avoid tables altogether and re-create
table functionality with <div> tags and CSS rules. Don't do that. _Do_ use
tables for tabular data - that's what they were designed for. Tables provide
important semantic data about the data they contain. _Don 't_ use tables for
layout - otherwise tables are fine.

~~~
jqm
Don't use tables for layout.

Why not?

~~~
leepowers
It's a long-standing debate in the web design community. With most coming down
on the against side. Not going to rehash it here, but this SO thread is a good
place to find arguments for/against:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/83073/why-not-use-
tables-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/83073/why-not-use-tables-for-
layout-in-html)

I've written plenty of table-based layouts. However I can't remember anytime
within the last 5 years where I've needed to use a table layout.

My main complaint against table-based layouts would be styling. The order of
elements in a document determines where on screen a table cell renders. A
position floated div/section/aside can be changed with a single float rule, or
clear onto it's own line. I find responsive/adaptive designs easier to
implement and maintain when avoiding tables.

------
mooism2
I don't understand the motivation for this. The author blithely says to google
for something... I must not be using the right keywords. You'd think he could
at least link to a few examples.

